# 'Singing Snake' Busted: Real Voice Behind Legend Discovered



## News Bot (Nov 22, 2016)

Scientists finally cracked the long-standing mystery of a "singing snake" in the Amazon rainforest.

*Published On:* 21-Nov-16 06:23 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

